# Kann eine defekte SSD Bluescreens verursachen?



## DieGrueneKugel (20. Juni 2016)

Hey Leute.

Ich bin so langsam echt mit meinem Latein am Ende.

Vor einer Woche war plötzlich irgendetwas mit meiner Windows 10 Installation nicht mehr in Ordnung. Das Startmenü und Benachrichtigungszentrum ließen sich nicht mehr öffnen, alle Programme wurden als frisch installiert angezeigt, das Antivirenprogramm avast Antivir war nicht mehr zu finden und Start / Herunterfahren / Neustart dauerten ungewöhnlich lange.
Ich habe dann eine Menge rumgedoktort und bekam fast bei jeder Option eine neue Fehlermeldung die ich noch nicht gesehen hatte. Hier mal ein paar: page fault in nonpaged area winfy.sys, Bluescreen 0x00000074 und eine Meeeenge kernel Panic als ich versucht hatte von Linux zu booten. Windows Wiederherstellungsoptionen schlugen allesamt fehl.

Richtig Panik habe ich geschoben als mich das System nicht mal mehr die Installermaske von Linux / Windows 7 / Windows 10 aufm USB Stick zustande gebracht hat. Immer wieder Bluescreens, kernel panic, und haste nicht gesehen.

Es hat mich lange gebraucht den Fehler heraus zu finden, aber anscheinend läuft das System sobald ich meine Samsung 850 Evo abstecke. Also das SATA Kabel heraus ziehen. Memtest86 läuft und läuft ohne Fehlermeldung und ich werde gleich mal schauen ob mir Windows 10 die Installermaske gibt.

Naja, die Frage steht im Titel. Hattet ihr auch schon mal solche Probleme? Hat mein L8 der Samsung eine zu hohe Spannung gegeben? Oder denkt ihr es wird noch in der Garantie drin sein?

Beste Grüße


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (20. Juni 2016)

In der Hardware<>Softwarewelt ist nichts unmöglich. Wenn du es schaffst die platte mit CDI zu überprüfen hast du jedenfalls Gewissheit. Ein anderes SATA Kabel bringt keine Besserung?


----------



## DieGrueneKugel (20. Juni 2016)

Das ist ja mein Problem. Als ich zumindest noch auf den Desktop kam habe ich mal CDI angeschmissen. Und sowohl CDI als auch SpeedFan haben mir keinerlei bedenkliche Werte ausgespuckt. Die SSD war glaube ich noch bei 98% "Gesundheit" mit allen Werten im grünen Bereich.

Habe gerade mal ein anderes Kabel ausprobiert, bringt nichts. Ich probiere jetzt noch ein paar andere Slots aus.

Hälst du es für wahrscheinlich das sich vielleicht irgendetwas auf dem Motherboard verabschiedet hat?

Edit: Momentan gibt's übrigens nur den hier wenn ich versuche von der SSD zu booten: 0xc000000f


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (20. Juni 2016)

Läuft die SSD in nem anderen Rechner?


----------



## DieGrueneKugel (20. Juni 2016)

Ah danke das du mich wieder in die richtige Bahn schubst. Hab vor lauter Troubleshooting das einfachste Trial n Error vergessen. Nein habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Werde gleich wohl mal einen Laptop aufschrauben und sie probeweise verbauen. Melde mich dann zurück.


----------



## DieGrueneKugel (20. Juni 2016)

In einem ThinkPad T61 verbaut: Gibt den gleichen BlueScreen wie bei meinem Hauptrechner. Ich weiß gar nicht worauf ich hoffen soll; das des Mobo hinüber ist oder die SSD. Wahrscheinlich das Mobo... die SSD hat mehr Wert.

Naja. Lasse jetzt gerade den Bios-Internen Scan vom Thinkpad über die SSD schauen, mal schauen ob's da irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen geben wird.

Soweit sieht es ja danach aus als wäre die SSD schuld. Ungeklärt aber ob der Fehler hardware- oder softwareseitig liegt. Was mich daran so irritiert ist das zusätzlich mein Hauptrechner verdammt komisches Verhalten beim booten von USB sticks an den Tag legt. Entweder nur halb (Hintergrundbildchen von Linux Ubuntu) oder gar nicht (blinkendes Lower Case beim Windows 7 Stick).


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (20. Juni 2016)

Controller der SSD im Eimer, das L8 könnte Schuld sein, je nachdem.
Zum Linuxboot: Was passiert, wenn du die 10 Platte absteckst?


----------



## DieGrueneKugel (20. Juni 2016)

Ich probiere mal nacheinander jetzt alle durch.

Windows 10 USB-Stick:

A disk read error occured
Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart

Anderer USB Port lädt zwar das Logo, aber es kommt:

Bluescreen: irql_not_less_or_equal

jetzt beim zweiten Durchlauf wird mir die Installermaske angezeigt! Hooray!!! Werde dann gleich mal versuchen die SSD zu plätten.


P.S.: Die ISOs habe ich direkt von Microsoft bezogen und den USB Stick mit Rufus erstellt.


----------



## DieGrueneKugel (20. Juni 2016)

Ugh... also:

Die Festplatte wurde ja vom ThinkPad richtig erkannt und hat mir auch prompt denselben Bluescreen gegeben wie auch auf dem anderen PC. Habe Bios-Intern die Festplatte auf Fehler checken lassen: Alles pass / ok. Ich werde aber gleich noch einmal mit UniversalBootCD nachschauen/testen um auch wirklich sicher sein zu können schließlich ist das thinkpad ja auch nicht mehr das jüngste und wurde zu einer Zeit gebaut wo SSDs noch nicht so populär waren.

Windows 7 Installer hängt sich mit Festplatte angeschlossen auf. Also UniversalBootCD auf den USB Stick mit und Active KillDisk die ersten 2% der SSD gelöscht. Es werden keine Partitionen mehr angezeigt.

Dann wieder weiter mit dem 7 Installer:

1 und 2 Versuch:
A disk read error occured
Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart

Dritter Versuch:

Bluescreen: *** STOP: 0x000000D1 (0xFFFFF8800335F010, 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000001, 0xFFFFF880014F433D)
*** storport.sys - Address FFFFF880014F433D base at FFFFF80014F3000, DateStamp 4ce7a456

Irgendjemand einen weiteren Anhaltspunkt?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (20. Juni 2016)

Ich hätte es eher mit Parted Magic/GParted versucht, und gleich mit NTFS formatiert. Aber es dürfte ziemlich sicher an der SSD liegen, eine HDD an dem SATA Port funktioniert einwandfrei?


----------



## iGameKudan (20. Juni 2016)

Wenn die SSD sogar in dem Notebook Bluescreens verursacht dürfte der Fall klar sein. 
Auf das Alter des Notebooks würde ich das eher nicht schieben, ich habe schon in deutlich älteren Systemen SSDs betrieben.


----------



## DieGrueneKugel (21. Juni 2016)

War jetzt in Parted Magic drin und habe die SSD mit NTFS formatiert. Vorher noch einmalmit Disk Health die Werte gecheckt. Ergebnis: smartctl 5.43 2012-06-30 r3573 [i686-linux-3.10.4-pmagic] (local build)  Copyrig - Pastebin.com


smartctl 5.43 2012-06-30 r3573 [i686-linux-3.10.4-pmagic] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-12 by Bruce Allen, smartmontools

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Device Model:     Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
Serial Number:    S21PNSAFB14092M
LU WWN Device Id: 5 002538 da0003b73
Firmware Version: EMT01B6Q
User Capacity:    250,059,350,016 bytes [250 GB]
Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical
Device is:        Not in smartctl database [for details use: -P showall]
ATA Version is:   8
ATA Standard is:  ATA-8-ACS revision 4c
Local Time is:    Tue Jun 21 10:52:44 2016 CEST
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:
Offline data collection status:  (0x00)	Offline data collection activity
					was never started.
					Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.
Self-test execution status:      (   0)	The previous self-test routine completed
					without error or no self-test has ever 
					been run.
Total time to complete Offline 
data collection: 		(    0) seconds.
Offline data collection
capabilities: 			 (0x53) SMART execute Offline immediate.
					Auto Offline data collection on/off support.
					Suspend Offline collection upon new
					command.
					No Offline surface scan supported.
					Self-test supported.
					No Conveyance Self-test supported.
					Selective Self-test supported.
SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)	Saves SMART data before entering
					power-saving mode.
					Supports SMART auto save timer.
Error logging capability:        (0x01)	Error logging supported.
					General Purpose Logging supported.
Short self-test routine 
recommended polling time: 	 (   2) minutes.
Extended self-test routine
recommended polling time: 	 ( 133) minutes.
SCT capabilities: 	       (0x003d)	SCT Status supported.
					SCT Error Recovery Control supported.
					SCT Feature Control supported.
					SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 1
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       2643
 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   097   097   000    Old_age   Always       -       2108
177 Wear_Leveling_Count     0x0013   094   094   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       118
179 Used_Rsvd_Blk_Cnt_Tot   0x0013   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
181 Program_Fail_Cnt_Total  0x0032   100   100   010    Old_age   Always       -       0
182 Erase_Fail_Count_Total  0x0032   100   100   010    Old_age   Always       -       0
183 Runtime_Bad_Block       0x0013   100   099   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0032   071   051   000    Old_age   Always       -       29
195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   026   026   000    Old_age   Always       -       74630
235 Unknown_Attribute       0x0012   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       43
241 Total_LBAs_Written      0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       10113606017

SMART Error Log Version: 1
No Errors Logged

Warning! SMART Self-Test Log Structure error: invalid SMART checksum.
SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error
# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%      2643         -

Warning! SMART Selective Self-Test Log Structure error: invalid SMART checksum.
SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1
 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS
    1        0        0  Not_testing
    2        0        0  Not_testing
    3        0        0  Not_testing
    4        0        0  Not_testing
    5        0        0  Not_testing
  255        0    65535  Read_scanning was never started
Selective self-test flags (0x0):
  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.
If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. Juni 2016)

Sieht nach SSD Tod aus. Ohne Vernünftige Formatierung kann ich nicht soviel erkennen, aber die CRC Errors sehen nichtsehr gesund aus. Auch das "invalid SMART checksum" deutet auf Defekt hin. Wenn die Platte noch Garantie hat, RMA.


Das beste wäre ein Foto von der Tabelle, die man auch von CDI kennt


----------



## DieGrueneKugel (21. Juni 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Sieht nach SSD Tod aus. Ohne Vernünftige Formatierung kann ich nicht soviel erkennen, aber die CRC Errors sehen nichtsehr gesund aus. Auch das "invalid SMART checksum" deutet auf Defekt hin. Wenn die Platte noch Garantie hat, RMA.
> 
> 
> Das beste wäre ein Foto von der Tabelle, die man auch von CDI kennt



Tut mir leid mir ist zu spät erst eingefallen das Pastebin eine gute Option wäre. Hier: smartctl 5.43 2012-06-30 r3573 [i686-linux-3.10.4-pmagic] (local build)  Copyrig - Pastebin.com


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. Juni 2016)

Ja, genauso hatte ich mir das gedacht. SSD ist hin.


----------



## XT1024 (21. Juni 2016)

Ich sehe nur
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   026   026   000    Old_age   Always       -       74630

Demnach doch ein Problem mit der Verbindung zwischen SSD und MB (Kabel/Stecker).
Lt. der 26 ist das wohl nicht all zu lange her. Im Laufe der Zeit müsste die 26 wieder richtung 100 gehen, wenn die Verbindung wieder OK ist.

Wenn es daran liegt und in unterschiedlichen Geräte Probleme gibt, könnte es ja der Anschluss an der SSD sein. Oder ein besonderer Zufall?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. Juni 2016)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur
> 199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   026   026   000    Old_age   Always       -       74630
> 
> Demnach doch ein Problem mit der Verbindung zwischen SSD und MB (Kabel/Stecker).
> ...



Ich gehe davon aus das es der Anschluss der SSD ist bzw der Controller. Der TE kann ja, falls vorhanden noch einen dritten PC dranhängen und die gesammten SATA Ports seines MB im Haupt PC durchtesten (mit jeweils einem anderen Kabel), aber ich bezweifle, das sich da irgendwas bessert.


----------



## DieGrueneKugel (21. Juni 2016)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur
> 199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   026   026   000    Old_age   Always       -       74630
> 
> Demnach doch ein Problem mit der Verbindung zwischen SSD und MB (Kabel/Stecker).
> ...



Es ist schon echt merkwürdig. Was mich fast am meisten stört ist das ich's Problem nicht auf Motherboard/SSD beschränken kann. Auf der SSD sollte noch Garantie sein und ein AM2+ Board zu finden ist ja nicht teuer.
Ich werde wohl gleich noch einmal die SSD im Thinkpad T61 verbauen und versuchen dort mit dem USB Stick windows 7 drauf zu installieren. Mich irritiert es total das ich Bluescreens bekomme wenn ich versuche von einem BootStick was zu installieren. hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## DieGrueneKugel (21. Juni 2016)

Leute, ich habe neuen Stoff. Ich konnte erfolgreich und ohne Probleme Windows 7 mit dem gleichen USB Stick und besagter SSD mittels eines Thinkpad T61 installieren. Hier die Screenshots von CrystalDiskInfo und Samsung Magician. Ich würde mal sagen damit ist die SSD aus dem Rennen, oder?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. Juni 2016)

Interessant 
BSoD gabs bisher nicht? Was passiert wenn du die SSD wieder in deinen Rechner pflanzt?


----------



## DieGrueneKugel (21. Juni 2016)

0 Bluescreens, nicht einmal diese merkwürdigen Fehlermeldungen das ein "Disk read error occured" sei.

SSD in den großen Rechner wieder eingefplanzt, Windows 7 bootet anfänglich, stürzt dann ohne Bluescreen ab und startet neu (ich denk mir so vielleicht Chipsatzinkompatibilität?), bietet mir die Windows 7 Starthilfe an. Starthilfe ausgeführt, bietet mir an den PC auf einen früheren Zeitpunkt zurück zu setzen und ich denke mir nur so: Harhar, welcher früherer Zeitpunkt?
Also auf abbrechen. Jetzt steht da gerade trotzdem Reparaturen werden ausgeführt. Wenn das in einer Minute noch da steht werde ich's wohl auch abbrechen.

Also für mich sieht das irgendwie nach Motherboard-Defekt aus, oder? Was meint ihr? Das ist ärgerlich weil vor kurzem ich erst den Prozessor von einem Phenom 8650 auf einen Phenom 2 x4 945 "geupgradet" habe. Wenn der Prozessor für so ein Fehlverhalten verantwortlich wäre müsste das doch anders aussehen. Wobei ich den Rechner auch zwei Wochen mit dem neuen Prozessor genutzt habe und das fehlerfrei.

Und jaaa die Wiederherstellung kam selber zu der Erkenntnis das sie da ncihts regeln könnte. Neustart. Absturz. Neustart. Anbieten von Wiederherstellung. Also wie davor.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. Juni 2016)

Dann ist es der Controller in der CPU/ auf dem MB. Hatte ich letztens mit ner HDD, die ich während des Deframentierens vom Strom genommen habe (Rechner aus). Dieser eine Rechner erkennt die garnichtmehr, egal ob über SATA, eSATA, oder USB, auch nach ner neuformatierung nicht. Andere Rechner haben keine Probleme.

Hast du die alte CPU noch? Damit kannst du ja gegentesten


----------



## DieGrueneKugel (21. Juni 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Hast du die alte CPU noch? Damit kannst du ja gegentesten



CPUs ausgetauscht, selbes Problem. hast du zufällig ein AM2+ / AM3 Motherboard rum fliegen?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. Juni 2016)

Ja, allerdings unverkäuflich. Du kannst mir aber deine SSD schicken


----------



## D0pefish (22. Juni 2016)

Ich würde der SSD ein anderes Kabel spendieren, sie mit dem Herstellertool oder wo es schonmal benutzt wird unter Linux per "secure erase" zurücksetzen und das BIOS vom Mainboard reflashen auch wenn die Firmware schon aktuell war und bei der SSD wenn möglich gleich mit, dann das OS neu aufsetzen. Erst danach würde ich mich womöglich geschlagen geben. Es war sicher nur eine korrupte Systemdatei aufgrund eines zeitlich vorgelagerten Ereignisses aus dem Bill Gates Universum, da auf dem Lappi im Postboot ja anscheinend der gleiche Freeze auftrat. Windows 7 kannst du nicht einfach in einem Rechner mit anderem Chipsatz booten. Das ist reine Glückssache. Das Wechseln geht erst ab 8.1 und später recht zuverlässig aber ist trotzdem nur für den Notfall und zum Testen, ob es funktioniert, geeignet. 
Immer positiv denken...


----------

